

CES 2014: Audi Shows Off a Compact Brain for Self-Driving Cars - shasa
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/523351/ces-2014-audi-shows-off-a-compact-brain-for-self-driving-cars/

======
shasa
Carmaker Audi showed off a book-sized circuit board capable of driving a car
on Monday at the International Consumer Electronics Show (CES)

